# سيارة الإسعاف ... Ambulance .... سفينة النجاة



## حسنين علي موسى (25 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إن الموضوع الذي سأقدمه هذه المرة ربما يختلف عن المواضيع التي يتضمنها ملتقانا الرائع .... وهو يتعلق بأحد أهم الأنظمة التي تخدم مجال صحة الإنسان و رعايته .... وهي سيارة الإسعاف .... AMBULANCE ... فمن الممكن جداً أن تمثل هذه العربة .... المحطة الأولى لحياة الإنسان ... وذلك عندما يرى النور لأول مرة في داخلها .... أو على العكس ... قد تمثل المحطة الأخيرة من حياة الأنسان ... ليودعها من على النقالة أو السرير الموجود في داخل هذه العربة الغير عادية ..... 

لقد أصبحت خدمة الأسعاف في وقتنا الحاضر من أهم الخدمات الأساسية في جميع بلاد العالم نظراً لأهميتها الشديدة في انقاذ حياة المصابين والمرضى في مختلف الأزمان والظروف .... سواء كانت في الحرب أوفي السلم .... لذا فهي تحتاج الى مواكبة التطور الدائم والتزود بأحدث التقنيات سواء ما يتعلق منها في مجال السيارات والعربات والتعديلات المستمرة التي تطرأ على صناعتها ... أو ما يتعلق بالأجهزة والمعدات الطبية التي تساهم وبشكل كبير في انقاذ حياة المريض .. .

كما ويجب أن تكون سيارة الأسعاف دائماً على أتم الإستعداد والتجهيز لتلبي نداء الإستغاثة الموجه لها والقيام بمهامها على الوجه الأكمل .... إن المحتويات الأساسية لأية سيارة إسعاف (نموذجية) Typical Ambulance يجب أن تشمل .... بالإضافة إلى المعدات الطبية الأساسية الواجب توفرها للقيام بالأسعافات الأولية من الضمادات والجبائر والمحاليل الوريدية وسوائل التعقييم وغيرها من المواد المختلفة ... مجموعة مهمة من الأجهزة الطبية والتي تعنى بأنقاذ حياة المريض أو المصاب مباشرة ... مثل جهاز الصدمة الكهربائية DC. Shock .... جهاز الأوكسيميتر Oximeter لقياس نسبة الأوكسجين بالدم ... جهاز مراقبة ضربات القلب Cardiac Monitor ... وجهاز قياس ضغط الدم Sphygmomanometer .... جهاز قياس نسبة السكر بالدم Glucometer .... جهاز إنعاش التنفس Pulmonary Ventilator مع ملحقاته من أنابيب الأوكسجين وكماماته والأقنعة الخاصة به وأنابيب الرغامى وغيرها من الوسائل المستخدمة لأعطاء الأوكسجين للمريض للسيطرة على حالات الإختناق المختلفة .... جهاز شفط السوائلUnit Sucker والأنابيب والملحلقات الخاصة بها المستخدمة لشفط السوائل المتجمعة داخل الجسم عند بعض الأصابات الجراحية ... كما إن بعض سيارات الإسعاف تكون مزودة ايضاً بطقم عمليات مصغر مهيأ لأجراء العمليات الجراحية البسيطة والطارئة .... وأيضاً عمليات الولادة المستعجلة .....

إضافة إلى تلك الأجهزة الطبية ... يجب أن تكون سيارة الإسعاف مزودة بمجموعة من الاسرة الثابتة والتي من الممكن التحكم بحركتها (قابلة للثني والرفع) ... إضافة إلى مجموعة من النقالات والسديات المتحركة والثابتة .... والتي يمكن إستخدامها في حالات الكسور وإصابات العمود الفقري والرقبة بالتحديد ... وأخيراً ... الكرسي المتحرك Wheel Chair والذي يستخدم لنقل المريض أو المصاب ... في حالة عدم فقدانه الوعي ... إلى المستشفى ... 

مع الأهمية القصوى لسيارة الإسعاف .... يجب على الفنيين والمعالجين من الكادر الطبي المتواجد في السيارة أن يتفقدوا دائماً كل محتوياتها الأساسية والتأكد من جاهزيتها للتعامل مع المصاب أو المريض بالشكل الصحيح في الوقت المناسب . 

أعزائي ... لن أطيل عليكم أكثر من ذلك .. ولكن .. سيأخذكم الرابط التالي في جولة ممتعة داخل سيارة إسعاف نموذجية .. لتطلعوا على أهم محتوياتها من الأجهزة والمعدات الطبية ....

http://www.roanoke.com/multimedia/360s/rescue.html

داعياً من الله عز وجل أن يمن على الجميع بدوام الصحة والسلامة ..... والسلام عليكم

م. حــســــــــــــــــــــــنـين العــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الزملاء الأعزاء ... الرابط الموجود في الموضوع أعلاه ... مخصص للعرض فقط ..... أضغط فقط بالماوس على الرابط المذكور ... وأنتظر قليلاً ... ومن ثم ستبدأ الجولة داخل سيارة الإسعاف ... كما ويمكنكم التحكم بزوايا وإتجاهات العرض داخل السيارة وبإستخدام الماوس أيضاً .... فقط أقتضى التنويه ...

أما من لديه الرغبة في تحميل الفلم ... فمن الممكن إستخدام الرابط التالي :

http://www.roanoke.com/multimedia/360s/rescue.mov

مع العلم بأن الملف الذي سيتم تحميله ... يمكنكم فتحه بأستخدام برنامجي الـ Quick Timeأو الـ Real Player ...

بالتوفيق للجميع ..... والسلام عليكم

م. حـــســـــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## AhmedMidOoO (21 سبتمبر 2009)

هو الرابط الاول بيحمل اوتوماتيك
والرابط التانى مش شغال


----------



## مهند دشاش (24 سبتمبر 2009)

اللي بدو مواصفات سيارة الاسعاف حسب النورم الاوربي انا برحب بأي استفسار أو صور لأنو انا بطبق سيارات اسعاف


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز مهند ... كل عام وانتم بخير ... وأشكرك جداً على المرور الطيب ... وأرحب جداً بمشاركاتكم ... خصوصاً ما يتعلق منها حول موضوع سيارات الأسعاف ... تصاميمها ، تجهيزاتها ، صيانتها ... وذلك لأهميته الكبيرة في جميع المجتمعات المتطورة والنامية على حد سواء من جهة ... ولندرة المصادر التي تتناولها عندنا في مجتمعاتنا العربية للأسف الشديد من جهة أخرى ... نفعنا الله بك أخي العزيز وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء ... بالتوفيق للجميع إن شاء الله ...

م. حــســــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــي


----------

